# Rump roast as faux brisket?



## radio (May 10, 2014)

Did a search on rump roast, but didn't see where anyone took them to the pulling, or soft slicing stage like brisket.  I was going to buy a decent sized brisky, but they were sold out so I picked up a couple of 3-4 pound rump roasts to experiment with.  I like my brisket almost at the falling apart stage rather than with some "chew" so want the RR to come out the same way

I will take them to around 175-180, foil them with some apple juice or beef broth and go to at least 190° then start probing at 5° intervals until the "warm butter" stage, then rest in a cooler for an hour or so before slicing

Has anyone done this rump roast?  If you have, please post up your experiences


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 10, 2014)

I have not done this but your plan is Flawless!...JJ


----------



## radio (May 10, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have not done this but your plan is Flawless!...JJ


Thanks Chef
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I will try to get some Q View, but gonna be lots going on in addition to cooking, so It may be a taste test report with a money shot.  These roasts have some decent marbling, so hoping for the best.  I purposely selected two of the flatter ones, so they somewhat resemble a brisket and should cook about the same.  Probably will just do salt and pepper on one and maybe SPOG on the other for a side by side comparison.

They definetly will be cooked in my trusty old New Braunfels and not the new and poorly constructed OK Joes I got about 3 weeks or so ago.  Charbroil has been promising to take care of me, but no joy yet


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 10, 2014)

I'm afraid of the leaner rump drying out if you take it much over 160*. Seems like I tried a higher finish temp with a top round once upon a time, and it was lacking some moisture. As for reaching a more tender state by finishing it that hot, I fear a dry slice will be the result. If you happen to have pieces that are unusually well-marbled will help, but how much, I can't say.

I tried digging through my threads to find it...seems like about 4-5 years back, but closest I could find was a 6.4lb top round finished @ around 150*...I don't think I posted on the higher finish temp because it was such an epic fail...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...but at least I would have something to look back on now if I had posted it...such is life.

If you do your plan, post the results, regardless of the outcome...really has me wondering now.

Eric


----------



## radio (May 10, 2014)

forluvofsmoke said:


> I'm afraid of the leaner rump drying out if you take it much over 160*. Seems like I tried a higher finish temp with a top round once upon a time, and it was lacking some moisture. As for reaching a more tender state by finishing it that hot, I fear a dry slice will be the result. If you happen to have pieces that are unusually well-marbled will help, but how much, I can't say.
> 
> I tried digging through my threads to find it...seems like about 4-5 years back, but closest I could find was a 6.4lb top round finished @ around 150*...I don't think I posted on the higher finish temp because it was such an epic fail...
> 
> ...


Thanks Eric

I figured it would dry out quite a bit, so thats why I plan on foiling with liquid the last 2-3 hours of the cook, then a good rest before slicing.  Sure wish I could have found some brisket, but this will have to do


----------



## shtrdave (May 10, 2014)

I think I would wrap at around 150° I would also think about injecting with some broth and maybe some melted butter, oil or even some of that good bacon juice you have left after a good cook. I would also check it as I am wrapping and maybe even inject a bit more into it along with the liquid in the pan or foil. I like to put my chuckies in a pan with liquid and seal tightly, but then they have a more marbling.

Can't wait to see how it turns out for you.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 10, 2014)

radio said:


> forluvofsmoke said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid of the leaner rump drying out if you take it much over 160*. Seems like I tried a higher finish temp with a top round once upon a time, and it was lacking some moisture. As for reaching a more tender state by finishing it that hot, I fear a dry slice will be the result. If you happen to have pieces that are unusually well-marbled will help, but how much, I can't say.
> ...


You're welcome. Thought I'd try to save you having to go through this experiment and risking the failure...but failure and success is measured by the one at the helm of the ship. My gut is telling me that with covering/foiling for steaming, etc, it will still dry out, and actually quicker than if you do nothing but smoke on open grates. The below link should explain where I'm coming from...lots of experimenting with multiple meats went into this, with details and repeatable results, but the first couple of paragraphs should get you in the loop, and you can decide from there whether you want to go ahead with your plan or just make a nice med/rare sliced beef instead of taking the chance on drying it out with higher finished temps:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/wet-to-dry-no-foil-smoke-chamber-method-for-smoking-meats

I won't say you should try to use the above method right out of the gate (not difficult, but an understanding of what and why helps)...once you have a good understanding of the principle, you'll have a better appreciation for incorporating the method and be more apt to consider other possibilities it can offer to you. Any questions come up along the way regarding the above, just give a shout.

Eric


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 11, 2014)

Having a decent amount of liquid in the foil would make it a straight up braise, which is a preferred method for getting lean/tough cuts nice and tender.    Ideally, it would probably be better to put the rump in a disposable aluminum pan with about 1 inch or so of liquid in it (broth, bullion, beef stock, wine, etc.)

While rump roasts don't have that much fat marbling, it does have a fair amount of connective tissue, i.e. collagen, which will break down during a braise making the meat more tender.

Personally, I prefer to cook rumps to a nice mid rare to medium and serve it with a nice brown gravy.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















roastbeef-2-580x869.jpg



__ demosthenes9
__ May 11, 2014






If you prefer your meat mid well to well done, then I'd go with the braise, essentially making a pot roast.


----------



## manzwood (May 11, 2014)

Maybe you should send Mike to Harter House on his day off and make him buy ya a brisket?

Jes sayin OM.


----------



## radio (May 11, 2014)

ManzWood said:


> Maybe you should send Mike to Harter House on his day off and make him buy ya a brisket?
> 
> Jes sayin OM.


LOL!  Good idea Sir!  Beef is going up in price quicker than gasoline is.  The boneless beef ribs I was getting for $3.99 per pound are now $5.99


----------



## radio (May 14, 2014)

Well, that plan went down in flames:-(  Couldn't take a day off, so had to put 'em in the freezer for another time.  Hopefully I will have a report and some Q View this weekend


----------



## jimwood3235 (May 3, 2015)

Yes.. Faux Brisket Fantastica!! - I smoked my 8lb Rump Roast on Saturday. Her's what I did.

Created Rub..

1 - Tablespoon - Paprika

1 - Tablespoon - Garlic Powder

1 - Tablespoon - Onion Powder

1 - Teaspoon - Black Pepper

1 - Teaspoon - Kosher Salt

1- 1/4 - Ground red pepper..

MIX..

Overnight Marinade..

Beef Broth

Worchester Sauce - 1 Tablespoon

Soy Sauce - 1 teaspoon..

Marinated overnight in the marinade. Poked several hold to allow marinate to penetrate roast. Removed roast in the morning a place on a rack on cookie sheet to air dry in fridge. Patted dry and applied rub..

Smoked with apple/hickory @ 205 for 4 hrs..

Wrapped in foil with additional beef broth and placed back in smoker for an additional 4 hrs.

- Remove meat and allow to rest

- sliced very thin across grain 

- placed slices in bag with additional beef broth in fridge overnight..

I use this and to me its very similar to brisket..

Tonight I sauteed mushrooms in a pan on the "BROIL KING".. - Mushroom in a pan, olive oil, butter, S&P, garlic powder, oregano.

Placed sliced Faux brisket on the grill to warm.. placed a slice of Swiss cheese and mushrooms over meat. Allow cheese to melt and the mushroom to work their way into the cheesy goodness!!  - Butter a kaiser roll and throw down on grill to char bun..

Stack to goodness on bun and enjoy!!!

MMMM!!!  MMMM!!! Good!


----------



## radio (May 4, 2015)

jimwood3235 said:


> Yes.. Faux Brisket Fantastica!! - I smoked my 8lb Rump Roast on Saturday. Her's what I did.
> 
> Created Rub..
> 
> ...


thanks for the tips.  I didn't do the roasts brisket style, but had some danged good roast beef sammies out of 'em!

I have had 13 pounds of the genuine article in the smoke since 6:30 this morning, so looking forward to dinner time!


----------

